# Global period - Goodmorning everyone



## alices (Jan 20, 2010)

Goodmorning everyone,

we see alot of this in our ER, and would like some clarification,
If a pt comes in for suture removal and the ER doc removes the suture, we can not code/bill right? If it is in the 10 global period?, also for I&D's pt come in for repacking,  if it is in the 10 global period we cannot bill/code for the repacking? but what about if they give meds and they open it up more for it to drain? then we can code right? thanks for any and all help.
alice


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 20, 2010)

I just asked a similar question in a post in the E&M forum and the response so far is that, yes, it is a global and the E&M can not be charged. But I am also waiting for an answer about whether or not we can charge for something like a suture "check" without removal but with an exam and the same for an abscess check with injection for antibiotics. I am still waiting to hear back but check in that forum and maybe she will answer us both soon, as she is extremely helpful in these situations...


----------



## sam_son  (Jan 25, 2010)

HI Alices,
When the patient came for Recheck we won't bill/code . But when the physician had done some services during the vist within the global period we can code /bill at minimal level of service. For only repacking we wont bill, but new meds are priscribed or PO meds given in ED can be billed at lower level. Hope it helps you.
Regards
Samson BPT., CPC.


----------



## kak6 (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree that is the way we do this also.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Feb 5, 2010)

It is only the physician who cannot code the suture removal (or other postsurgical care) in a global period.  There is no global concept in facility coding, so you can charge a low facility level.


----------

